# Reptile vets in Hull.



## Marko (Mar 18, 2008)

Evening all!

Does anybody know of any reptile vets in the Hull area?

I have a Gecko with a nasty looking prolapse but my local vet has told me he needs to see a specialist.

He advised my nearest one is in York, does anybody know one nearer?

Thanks,

Marko.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Theres Pocklington if thats anygood?


----------



## Marko (Mar 18, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Theres Pocklington if thats anygood?


Thats not too bad, are they open bank holidays do you know?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Swanbridge Veterinary Hospital
Tranby Lane
Swanland
North Ferriby
Hull
North Humberside
HU14 3NG 
01482 633888

: victory:


----------

